# Bored



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m in class right now I’m literally so bored and I got nothing to do ;-;


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry you're bored. Or, well, was bored. What you are studying?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Sorry you're bored. Or, well, was bored. What you are studying?


Science lmao


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Ahh, science is no fun.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What's your favorite subject?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> What's your favorite subject?


Idk


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What's something you'd enjoy learning about?


----------

